# Striper Noob , 301 bridge



## Migs (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm a saltwater noob and would like to learn from the pro here. I'd like to get a few keeper stripers before the season is out. I've been seeing a lot of post about the 301 bridge and thinking I'd like to check it out. Do I need a VA or MD saltwater license or will freshwater work? Do you guys just post up at the Dahlgren wayside park ? is it primarily surf fishing or are there rocks or pier ? is there a launch for a kayaks there ? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Migs said:


> Hi guys, I'm a saltwater noob and would like to learn from the pro here. I'd like to get a few keeper stripers before the season is out. I've been seeing a lot of post about the 301 bridge and thinking I'd like to check it out. Do I need a VA or MD saltwater license or will freshwater work? Do you guys just post up at the Dahlgren wayside park ? is it primarily surf fishing or are there rocks or pier ? is there a launch for a kayaks there ? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


VA or MD saltwater license should work on VA side. You should do well with the kayak. I've seen guys on kayak landed bigger Rock than mine. The VA side Wayside Park should give you kayak launching access from the small beach. On MD side you can try Aqualand marina where the deeper channel runs. Good luck. opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Migs said:


> Hi guys, I'm a saltwater noob and would like to learn from the pro here. I'd like to get a few keeper stripers before the season is out. I've been seeing a lot of post about the 301 bridge and thinking I'd like to check it out. Do I need a VA or MD saltwater license or will freshwater work? Do you guys just post up at the Dahlgren wayside park ? is it primarily surf fishing or are there rocks or pier ? is there a launch for a kayaks there ? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I take my kayak everytime and its always been too windy, its a real nice place....just don't take my spot...lol


----------



## Migs (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Good to know there is a launch, but I'll probably check it out on foot before taking the kayak out there. I'm going to try and see what the weather is like this weekend,hopefully not too bad. I'm itching for tight lines!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

rongcon1 said:


> VA or MD saltwater license should work on VA side. You should do well with the kayak. I've seen guys on kayak landed bigger Rock than mine. The VA side Wayside Park should give you kayak launching access from the small beach. On MD side you can try Aqualand marina where the deeper channel runs. Good luck. opcorn:


can you also fish at night?


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fish Snatcha said:


> can you also fish at night?


I think the Wayside Park closes at night. I assume Aqualand would be the same.


----------



## 2xchapter (Oct 5, 2013)

aqualand closes at 6 but you have to pack out by 5:30


----------

